
Show HN: Read-N-Search: Bring Kindle-style 1-click lookup to mobile browser - jktzes
https://read-n-search.com/
======
jktzes
Hi HN! Ezo here. I love reading stuff. In my daily reading, one thing I find
super annoying is the amount of clicks it takes to look something up on a
mobile device. Inspired by Kindle’s lookup feature, I built a browser that
makes every word on every website lookup-able. All it takes is 1 click. Try it
out!

